# R-19 in attic/ceiling



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

my house is in the mid-Atlantic region.

i have 2x6 in my last floor ceiling and the attic between it and the roof is not used as the clearance is too small.

i was thinking of putting R-19 fiberglass insulation but was wondering if i should go thicker. i was also wondering that because, while the Owens Corning size sheet lists R-19 for ceilings, the wrapper says it is only for walls and floors.

http://insulation.owenscorning.com/assets/0/428/429/431/a8aefba9-fa66-4c0c-affe-6a7fb39eaf0a.pdf

thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Blown-in is the best way to go, unless they are able to do Spray Foam, that would be even better.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

Attic insulation should be a minimum of R50


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

http://portal.ncdenr.org/c/document...6b0-7a52-43ad-90fa-fe7f724a4140&groupId=38322

http://www.naima.org/insulation-kno.../how-much-insulation-should-be-installed.html

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

hmm, i wonder why my HD even sells R-30?


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

Usually if you buy enough (blow in) insulation the blow rental is free. Blown in is quick, easy, and typically cheaper than batts...


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Justgaff said:


> Usually if you buy enough (blow in) insulation the blow rental is free. Blown in is quick, easy, and typically cheaper than batts...


not applicable, i need to do it before hanging ceiling sheetrock. i do not have access to the attic, it is too small of clearance


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

amakarevic said:


> not applicable, i need to do it before hanging ceiling sheetrock. i do not have access to the attic, it is too small of clearance


Could you use reinforced poly and low as you go? Sorry, I must not have read the post fully...


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Justgaff said:


> Could you use reinforced poly and low as you go? Sorry, I must not have read the post fully...


i don't know what that is but i like to keep things simple and faced fiberglass insulation seems the way to go, i just staple the paper to the joists and off i go. blown in is too messy. i think i'm going with faced R-38, i need the paper to affix it to the joists before hanging drywall


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

R=38 will be compressed in a 5.5" space, I think cutting the actual R value to less than that of R-19.

you should not do that.

Andy.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

AndyGump said:


> R=38 will be compressed in a 5.5" space, I think cutting the actual R value to less than that of R-19.


good point, however, that's the case only at the tapered end of the attic. as you go further away from it, the clearance heightens so at some point it starts having enough room for R-30 and even 38.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd add a foamboard baffle so the f.g. doesn't touch the roof deck above creating a "heat sink" AND ice dams. Use the foil-faced without an ignition barrier, ask your Building Department.

Gary


----------

